# Bamboo Rod Repair



## cnoise (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey guys, do any of you know of someone that does bamboo fly rod repair? My boss gave me a Haywood Zephyr Bamboo 7' 4" 2 pc. Everything seems ok with the rod, but would like for someone to give it a once over and make sure I can go out and fish with it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Joel Hubscher builds bamboo fly rods. He is in Houston and is a member of the www.texasflyfishers.org I could post on the TFF board if you want to talk to him.

Joe


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

x2 on Joel. That is who I would recommend.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Here is Joel's website address.

http://www.redstriperod.com/


----------



## cnoise (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I really appreciate it.


----------

